# Bluetooth 3.x support on FreeBSD



## ronaldlees (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi:

Does anyone know the status of Bluetooth 3 support on FreeBSD?  Or NetBSD? (don't really expect an answer for the latter  )


----------



## Wozzeck (Sep 25, 2015)

Bluetooth is clearly not a priority for FreeBSD. Some 2.1 protocols as A2DP audio are still missing. Today we are at the Bluetooth 4.0 implementation.

And frankly I would prefer that FreeBSD prioritizes implementation of WiFi 802.11 AC  (full 900 Mbs) but as today it seems that nobody work on either of the two projects, 802.11 AC seems to have a better priority than Bluetooth.


----------



## kpa (Sep 25, 2015)

Not going to happen at this rate, even the older bluetooth support is quite flaky and nobody has done any work on it for ages. Interestingly OpenBSD threw out their own bluetooth stack completely a while ago for the same reason, the codebase wasn't up to their standards.


----------



## Oko (Sep 25, 2015)

I think it is safe to say that you will not see Bluetooth support anytime soon on any BSD.


----------



## lme@ (Oct 2, 2015)

At least there's a small new script to help setting up BT connections: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D3778


----------



## fernandel (Oct 2, 2015)

...and my Apple Magick Mouse works (middle click, scroll).


----------

